# Back in the saddle



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey guys,
Spent the day in the paint show, wanted to share some of the progress. These are all for trades to fellow builders. My version of "perch",and my "Tony the tiger" musky shad. I have about 30 more ready for paint. These are all done with pearls, still need the lips epoxied and a couple more coats of clear. Let me know your comments. 

Forgive the poor quality photos, I'm challenged at pics
MS


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

Do you leave the screw eyes like that or do you screw them in later in the process? Just wondering. The paint jobs are great!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Send them all to me so I can dispose of properly.lol nice job!.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks guys,

the screw eyes in the pics are just for the original clear coat before finishing. I'll replace with new screw eyes (epoxied in) before i do the final clear coat.

MS


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Those shad baits are interesting. A little different. Kind of like a Wiggle Wart on steroids. Do they produce as good as they look?


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Those super steep lip angles would produce a lot of wobble, do they blow out at high speeds? Love the fades in your paint, wish I could do them that nice.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome! Love the colorschemes and the style of that little one.

Michael


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

great designs and tight paint!


----------

